# igb0: Unable to map MSIX table



## macafee (Nov 25, 2012)

Today, I bought a new HP DL360P G8 pc server with a NC365T INTEL 82580chipset NIC and installed the FreeBSD8.3-Release. After the server restarted, I notice that the dmesg show following messeages.
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.1> mem 0xfbf80000-0xfbffffff,0xfbf70000-0xfbf73fff irq 30 at device 0.0 on pci4
igb0: Unable to map MSIX table
igb0: Using MSI interrupt
igb0: Ethernet address: ac:16:2d:95:63:74
igb0: [FILTER]
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.1> mem 0xfbe80000-0xfbefffff,0xfbe70000-0xfbe73fff irq 29 at device 0.1 on pci4
igb1: Unable to map MSIX table
igb1: Using MSI interrupt
igb1: Ethernet address: ac:16:2d:95:63:75
igb1: [FILTER]
igb2: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.1> mem 0xfbd80000-0xfbdfffff,0xfbd70000-0xfbd73fff irq 28 at device 0.2 on pci4
igb2: Unable to map MSIX table
igb2: Using MSI interrupt
igb2: Ethernet address: ac:16:2d:95:63:76
igb2: [FILTER]
igb3: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.1> mem 0xfbc80000-0xfbcfffff,0xfbc70000-0xfbc73fff irq 26 at device 0.3 on pci4
igb3: Unable to map MSIX table
igb3: Using MSI interrupt
igb3: Ethernet address: ac:16:2d:95:63:77
igb3: [FILTER]

The NIC was unable to map MSIX table? What' wrong? How to let the nic use the MSIX table?


----------

